# The Return Of Cable Boxes That Spy On You



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The Return Of Cable Boxes That Spy On You dated August 12, 2009.

-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's amazing that they'd even try to do such a thing!


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

They REALLY don't want to see me sitting in my living room...gag, what a job that would be. Oh, and it is incredibly stupid, but when did that ever stop companies?


----------



## Ntichrist (Aug 13, 2009)

I like the goatse/tubgirl comment,

or maybe some type of colonoscopy footage


----------

